# Chat up lines.....



## Master of Blades (Feb 21, 2003)

Men this is a true story.......So watch out.  

One night my Science teacher was out on the town in a bar. She was quietly enjoying a drink when A guy came over to her and came out with, 

"Yo' momma is a thief....."

That is as far as he got before she punched him right in the face....Had he managed to get further he would have said.

"Yo' momma is a thief, she stole the stars from the sky and put them together in your eyes"

However......as he well found out......No body calls my Science Teachers mum a thief 
:rofl:


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 21, 2003)

:rofl:  That's pretty funny.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 21, 2003)

That was pretty funny.  Thing is, that line is so bad, she probably would have slugged him even if he did get to finish.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Seig (Feb 22, 2003)

She probably already knew it, that's why she hit him early.


----------

